# Waterworld



## davholla (Apr 8, 2021)

This photography takes a long time but is worth it (if you have the time and patience, you need at least an hour ideally two)
I thought that the first two were of a Cyclops but it might be something similar

Cyclops from the pond. The real size is 2.35 mm, magnification is 3.78

(that is including the egg cases)



CyclopsIMG_7905v7 by davholla2002, on Flickr
Cyclops from the pond. The real size is 2.35 mm, magnification is 3.78

(that is including the egg cases)




CyclopsIMG_7913v2 by davholla2002, on Flickr

Phantom Midge, The real size is 6.26 mm, magnification is 3.08




PhantomMidgeIMG_7923v5 by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 8, 2021)

Very cool, you got me going down the Youtube rabbit hole


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 8, 2021)

Some interesting looking creatures......


----------



## K9Kirk (Apr 9, 2021)

Interesting set. I don't know how you photograph such small things in the water but I like it.


----------



## davholla (Apr 12, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Interesting set. I don't know how you photograph such small things in the water but I like it.


For something that looks best from above like the cyclops it is in a small plastic container with a little bit of wall paper paste in to slow it down.
According to this book it does not harm it.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Extreme-Cl...76&hvtargid=pla-564752804871&psc=1&th=1&psc=1

For the phantom midge I used this




IMG_6802Water by davholla2002, on Flickr


It is two photo frames from a shop called the range, I used a leaf as the background. If I had found a beetle or dragonfly larva I would have tried both set ups.

If I had a lot more time I would do this a lot more, it just takes 30 minutes or so to set it up.


----------

